
Tiny Wins - bemmu
http://joelcalifa.com/blog/tiny-wins/
======
ocdtrekkie
Sometimes I'm a little stunned that quick fixes that would massively improve
daily use of applications never seem to happen. Windows 10 is an example of
somewhere a lot of seemingly "Tiny Wins" have started to happen, like after
20+ years, being able to Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V out of Command Prompt.

